# plate-type reel seat



## kriss444 (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't find any video or pics on how to mount Fuji LS7 plate-type reel seats... can anyone offer any info?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

The following is how I installed a plate seat. There are plenty of variations, but this one worked well.

There are 3 points of contact on the plate seat. Place the seat in position and secure 2 of those points with masking tape. Wrap the first point with sufficiently strong thread (I used size D). On both ends, I wrapped about a quarter to half inch beyond the end of the plate. That gives a little extra security after the finish is applied. Then remove the tape from another point and wrap that one, and finally the 3rd. The plate seat will tend to move a little, so make sure to keep it aligned. I finished it with 2 coats of Flex-coat, and it has held fine.

You will want to experiment to get the right feel. Plate seats feel very different from the traditional reel seats that slide over the blank. The one I did was on a Tennessee style grip on a west coast jigging rod I made over into a nice king rod.


----------



## kriss444 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanx... I am debating if I will use a cord style wrap or small foam grips fore and after it, or just leave it naked on the blank. I will be using Quik grip... (heat shrink)... for the handle... I'm trying to see it in my head but I would like to see pictures of other rods for some ideas


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is a link to lots of stuff on plate seats for you to look at

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&fromMainBar=1


----------

